# حفر على خشب من نوع الاتر



## ksaid (28 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## khdroj (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ابداع سلمت يداك
الى الامام 
كل الاحترام


----------



## ksaid (29 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## faridoz (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

بأي برنامج تم عمل هذا


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي عبد العزيز اولا كل عام و انت و عيالك و بلدك بألف خير اعمال جميلة انت تسير في طريق صحيح اكمل موفق يا غالي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميل جدا ان يحتوي توقيعك على آيات من كتاب الله يا ابو بحر يا صاحبي
وأيضا أن تستخدم الوصف الذي وصف به جاسوس الروم المسلمين الفرسان اللذين كانوا يتقون الله حق التقوى ويتخلقون بخلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

أسأل الله أن يهديني ويهديك ويهدي شعب سوريه وشعب اليمن وليبيا ومصر وكل الشعوب إلى طريق الحق ودين الله الحق والتمسك بشرعه وتوحيد الكلمة والصف وعدم الفرقه


----------



## ksaid (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا ابو بحر*

شكرا الاخ ابو بحر كل عام انت و بلادك بخير و جميع الدول العربية نطلب من الله ان يجمعنا تحت مظلة واحدة وهي الايمان بالله لانه هو الواحد القادر بشرعه توحيد الامة العربية لتتخطى كل الصعاب التي تهددها
ومن غيره سنزداد فرقة و تدهور.


----------



## حسن-12 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عمل ممتاز المزيد من التألق أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

khdroj قال:


> ابداع سلمت يداك
> الى الامام
> كل الاحترام


.......


----------

